# 3rd party flashes not working with 6D



## VitorMachado (May 1, 2013)

I bought a Yongnuo YN560-II and it doesn't seem to want to accept my camera (6D). I have a pair of RF-603 triggers, which are also Yongnuos. I have one under my flash hot shoe and on on top of my camera's hot shoe. The triggers both light up and confirm connection, I can even fire my shutter using the trigger off camera. The flash is on, but won't fire. Is this a problem on my side or the camera not being compatible?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 2, 2013)

One of the issues with third party flashes is they may need firmware upgrades when Canon releases a new model. Make sure you have the latest firmware in your flash. Otherwise, you may have to wait for a while.


----------



## Erikerodri (May 2, 2013)

Hello, I have a 6D and I have had no issues with my flash. I have the yongnuo 565exII and it works just fine on the camera and off the camera (with triggers). The only I have with mine is shooting above 180 because it does not have high speed sync. What settings are you using?


----------



## VitorMachado (May 2, 2013)

Erikerodri said:


> Hello, I have a 6D and I have had no issues with my flash. I have the yongnuo 565exII and it works just fine on the camera and off the camera (with triggers). The only I have with mine is shooting above 180 because it does not have high speed sync. What settings are you using?



I must be doing something wrong then.. My flash isn't being fired at all. The red light indicating pilot isn't turning green letting me know its ready. I was shooting the flash at 1/1 + a very low shutter speed. I'm triggering the flash using the YN-603's. These are working perfectly and I can see they are connected to each other. I can even fire the camera's shutter using the trigger while its under my flash's hot shoe. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

VitorMachado said:


> My flash isn't being fired at all. The red light indicating pilot isn't turning green letting me know its ready.



I thought green was charging and red was ready? What happens when you press the pilot button - does the flash even fire? Could be a bad hotshoe on a trigger, too.


----------



## VitorMachado (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> VitorMachado said:
> 
> 
> > My flash isn't being fired at all. The red light indicating pilot isn't turning green letting me know its ready.
> ...



Well, even if I'm mistaken (which I probably am) it's still not firing, even when the pilot light is red. There is no test function on the actual flash itself, I have to click the test button on the trigger connected to the flash.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

Apologies in advance, but the abbreviation RTFM comes to mind...

The pilot light is also a button. The test button. When it's glowing red, press it. What happens? If the flash doesn't fire, your flash is broken/defective.


----------



## VitorMachado (May 2, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Apologies in advance, but the abbreviation RTFM comes to mind...
> 
> The pilot light is also a button. The test button. When it's glowing red, press it. What happens? If the flash doesn't fire, your flash is broken/defective.



LOL : Will do..


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 2, 2013)

the 560 has just a middle pin connector. there is not much needed to be compatible. 
sure not a firmware flash. this is a manual flash unit. 

the flash should work with the 6D.


----------



## Thyg0d (May 2, 2013)

if it's anything like my 5DIII remember you can't use Live View when using a flash..
It doesn't trigger the flash when using Live view.. 

My 560's work fine with both on 5D3 and 5D2 and with triggers...

As said before, there are no firmware's on Yongnuo flashes that can be upgraded.. 
They're as stupid as a flash gets.. 
Great flashes/strobes though..


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 2, 2013)

I have energiser batteries. Calumet batteries. Sigma lenses. A tokina lens.

I have a canon flash.

Whenever the question comes up in forums I always say 'buy a canon flash'.

This is why.

Not very helpful, but true.

The money spent on cheapies is wasted as the third party guns have no resale value, and you'll end up buying the canons anyway. There is such a thing as a false economy. Tripods. Flashguns. Don't scrimp.


----------



## VitorMachado (May 2, 2013)

Thyg0d said:


> if it's anything like my 5DIII remember you can't use Live View when using a flash..
> It doesn't trigger the flash when using Live view..
> 
> My 560's work fine with both on 5D3 and 5D2 and with triggers...
> ...



I think you might've just answered my question.. I was in LiveView. Didn't think of that while I was troubleshooting. I will switch it off and try it once I'm home, then report back here. Thanks! 8)


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> This is why.
> 
> Not very helpful, but true.
> 
> The money spent on cheapies is wasted as the third party guns have no resale value, and you'll end up buying the canons anyway.



no you don´t.... if you know what you buy.

first this is a manual flash.
why should one pay for ETTL and stuff if all he needs is a manual flash?

second this is a cheap flash that works just fine and is more powerfull then the 430 EX II.
and even *if* it breaks after 4 years... well i can buy 4 YN-560 II for the money of one 430 EX II.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 2, 2013)

You can certainly use flash in Live View, you just need to set Live View Silent Shooting to Disable. It's another if those RTFM things, I guess... :


----------



## paul13walnut5 (May 2, 2013)

Canon-F1 said:


> no you don´t.... if you know what you buy.
> 
> first this is a manual flash.
> why should one pay for ETTL and stuff if all he needs is a manual flash?
> ...



Because manual flash doesn't play nice with E-TTL pre-flash metering etc. Which can trigger the main flash on the pre-flash even if the guns are set up manually.

Buy 4 yn-560 II's. Fill your boots for all care friend. You pays your money, you makes your choice.


----------



## michi (May 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I have energiser batteries. Calumet batteries. Sigma lenses. A tokina lens.
> 
> I have a canon flash.
> 
> ...



I agree with you, not very helpful. I have 580EXII and a bunch of other Canon flashes. They are great. But for controlled inside shooting, I have been using manual Yongnuo's for years. Best money ever spent.


----------



## Skirball (May 2, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Because manual flash doesn't play nice with E-TTL pre-flash metering etc. Which can trigger the main flash on the pre-flash even if the guns are set up manually.



If you're using optical triggers, sure, but why when RT is so cheap.

I have the same setup as the OP, plus a YN 460 and YN 565 (I think that's the model number), and I've never had a problem with any of my Yongnuos with my 6D or the camera before that. Not saying that Yongnuo hasn't had some quality issues, and Canon flashes are undoubtedly more reliable, but not to the level you make them out to be. Third party products have their place, I'm glad for the open market that allows them.


----------



## Thyg0d (May 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You can certainly use flash in Live View, you just need to set Live View Silent Shooting to Disable. It's another if those RTFM things, I guess... :



True.. But it's easier to just switch for testing purposes..  
and hey... real men don't RTFM... *LOL*


----------



## Canon-F1 (May 15, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Canon-F1 said:
> 
> 
> > no you don´t.... if you know what you buy.
> ...



well in case you did not notice i said MANUAL.. when i say manual i don´t mean or use ETTL or a pre-flash... :


----------



## TexPhoto (May 15, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I have energiser batteries. Calumet batteries. Sigma lenses. A tokina lens.
> 
> I have a canon flash.
> 
> ...



True dat. I had a Sigma Flash, their top of the line. Always loved Sigma lenses and never had a problem with the. Hated that flash, sold it on eBay after 2 months and bought a 580II. 5 years problem free....


----------

